# Moonstone - Amiga



## Lacedaemonian (May 17, 2004)

Did anybody ever play Moonstone on the Amiga?  This ranks as one of the best fantasy games ever.  I suggest that you all go and download an Amiga emulator (WINUAE) and the Moonstone Rom and get playing!!  Rob Anderson, the creator of Moonstone, is a genius.  The gore levels, though tame by todays standards, were the worst of that time and there was talk of the game being banned.  You choose a knight give him a name and then dive straight into the game, fighting various beasts, a dragon and even dark knights.  It still plays good today even though it is twelve years old.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 23, 2004)

It is always great when a thread gets a nil response.  I thought some of you nerds would have played this game.  Didn't all nerds own Amigas?


----------



## Hypes (May 23, 2004)

Because we're all humourless, cruel scandinavians.


No, really.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 26, 2004)

Maybe it was a shat game after all.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey, my favourite game would probably be Panzer General - the Playstation version. It's absolute naff by todays standards, but I have never played any other game as often or for so long. 

 Which reminds me, the sequel - allied General - is also so old and naff that's it's legally freely available on the internet. Hm...time to play the Russians again, methinks.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 27, 2004)

Is it based on the book?  I just got that book and am planning on reading it as soon as I get through Neal Stephenson's Confusion.


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 28, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> It is always great when a thread gets a nil response. I thought some of you nerds would have played this game. Didn't all nerds own Amigas?


Trust a hope! I played it, damn hard and damn gory. Just the way I like them.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 28, 2004)

A friend from the shadow at last!  Did your game crash too Morning Star?  Ah for those amiga days.  Wings and The Settlers were also great Amiga titles.


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry matey...thats were the comradarie gets a bit short...I never owned an amiga, I played the pc version, though if its any consolation...I could never get my moves right and my valiant warrior became known as Sir Headgetscutoffonhisfirstdayouteverytime.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 28, 2004)

Shame, apparently the PC version did not play as good.  I am utterly stunned that none of you SF/Fantasy creeps owned Amigas.  I misjudged the whole stereotype.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 29, 2004)

I was a computer desert between selling my Spectrum 48k, and then getting  my Mum's old 486.


----------



## G-borg (Jun 30, 2004)

Of course I owned an Amiga and yes! Moonstone was cooooool.
It is actually the only game I can remember well from the Amiga oh! and Jumping Jackson 
I still have chats with my other nerd friends how great the days were when we played moonstone all night long and didn't get any sleep  
My little brother has an old dusty Amiga somewhere. Now I'm getting all nostalgic...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 30, 2004)

You could always emulate an Amiga and every game ever made for it in the time it would take you to get your brother's from the loft and set it up.  Check out Wings, Cannonfodder, Chaos Engine, The Settlers and Speedball....


----------



## G-borg (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes, but think of the the loading time, the joysticks, the tv screen, the floppy's etc.
It just wouldn't be the same


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah, you are absolutely right.  Did you ever play Wings?  I still play this game every now and then, and it must rate as one of the all time greats.  Apparently you can get it for the Gameboy Advance in the USA, I am still waiting for it to come to the UK.


----------



## kingpez (May 10, 2006)

Mate....moonstone was top class, i loved it as a kid. in fact i was trying to find it to download when i stumbled onto this forum....had to reply.


----------

